# sailing from western LI sound to Block Island



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I plan on sailing from western LI sound to Block Island late spring/early summer. Any helpful suggestions for the voyage and on going thru The Race?


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Where are you leaving from? What kind of boat do you have? What kind of speed under power and sail? I have sailed the route a few times and can probably offer some advice. 

HAM


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for replying. i have a J-37. speed under power is about 6.5 ktns. she is fast under sail.


----------



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

Enjoy your sail on the Sound and go thru Plum Gut, keep Gardners Island to starboard, pass the 1G1 bouy to starboard also...then be-line it to Block....Enjoy the Run!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for your help


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I agree with Navtron; no need to sail north and pass thru the race. (But, if you do, consult Eldridge''s and go thru at slack or ebb tide.) I take it you are planning to stay in New Harbor. If so, I would suggest that you only attempt the channel in the daylight and in good weather as its not exactly wide. Make sure that you shoot for Red #2 and continue to stay north of it as the large tower and the jetty that its on is actually quite a bit south of the channel. You can grab a mooring or make a reservation at one of the marinas. If you don''t want to have the possibility of rafting on the dock, give Block Island Boat Basin a call NOW. They don''t raft and only take reservations via a written form. (They are already sold out for race week and July 4th to give you an idea.) Good luck.


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

We produced the video cruising guide to 
western Long Island sound, which is available
from a variety of marine book/video vendors.
If you''d like a copy of the VHS tape, wholesale, please email me directly. Much of
the information is culled from a variety of
sources and sailors. There are plent of folks with local knowledge and don''t be
afraid to ask them about specifics. Note, it
can get rough out there!
Jim


----------



## 2sailaway (Jan 22, 2001)

I am considering purchasing a 1987 J-37 that I will use for cruising. I would love to here what people think about this boat. Thanks. My email is [email protected]
Mike


----------



## EscapeArtist (Jun 7, 2001)

The advice about travelling through The Race (consult Eldrige, only go at Slack or favorable tide) goes double for Plum Gut.

Pick the wrong time, and you''ll find yourself sailing backwards. 

I prefer the Plum Gut route myself. The Race is boring (not picturesque) and choppy. Plum Gut and Plum Island are cool.

Take a fender board unless you have reservations at Boat Basin. Floating docks are rare as hens teeth at Block.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

When going from LI sound to Block check with Eldridge re tides and currents and try to get the best combo for your trip.
Plum gut or the Race are easy if you go through at slack tide.
They get very choppy when the wind and the tide are in opposite directions.
Sometimes you want to go through Watch Hill if it gives you a better condition (slack) for your trip.
We sail out of Greenport and go through all of the passages to go to CT or East to Newport.
The overall goal is to ride the current out East and get as much current as possible going to Block. 
Bert Cohn


----------

